# Soda/Seltzer Water as CO2 Spray



## BudsBuds (Nov 19, 2008)

I have read somewhere that you can buy soda water and spray your plants with it 1-2 a day for a good source of Co2. Does anyone here do this? If i dont have the money to spend for a legit Co2 source would this suffice?

thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 19, 2008)

If you don't have the money for a CO2 set-up, simply exchanging the air in the room 3-4 times a minute (which you should be doing anyway) will provide your plants with sufficient CO2.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 19, 2008)

This isn't going to work. And you will damage your plants! "Soda water" is basically like acid rain, it's carbonic acid. It'll run off and mess up the pH of the media, whatever it is, soil or hydro. And there will be some CO2 in the bubbles but a negligible amount. :doh:


----------



## BudsBuds (Nov 20, 2008)

google  "spraying marijuana plants carbonated water". There are countless other weed forums that have numerous people swearing by it... check it out


----------



## ishnish (Nov 20, 2008)

i use club soda about once a month, but i dont spray it, just pour it in like a regular watering.  i think it enhances flavor and aroma and possibly potentcy, i haven't tried comparing or testing like i should have before doing it all around but it seems to work.  and it's kinda cool to watch it bubble down into the dirt.
just make sure you use club soda and nothing else, however im sure straight carbonated water would do jus haven't tried


----------



## Growdude (Nov 20, 2008)

ishnish said:
			
		

> i use club soda about once a month, but i dont spray it, just pour it in like a regular watering. i think it enhances flavor and aroma and possibly potentcy, i haven't tried comparing or testing like i should have before doing it all around but it seems to work. and it's kinda cool to watch it bubble down into the dirt.
> just make sure you use club soda and nothing else, however im sure straight carbonated water would do jus haven't tried


 
The idea is to give CO2 to the leaves not the roots, leaves absorb CO2, roots need O2.
Ive never heard it doin any harm sprayed on the plant but the amount of CO2 given to the plant is not enough.

Its hard enough to maintain CO2 levels in a sealed room with a 20 LBS tank of CO2.

This is just in the same useless idea as Yeast buckets, paintball CO2 cartridges, they just dont put out enough.


----------



## BudsBuds (Nov 20, 2008)

hmm well being that its like 2 dollars and really easy to apply im gonna try spraying it. ive heard numerous people swearing by it and a few against but why not try it if its nearly no cost?


----------



## massproducer (Nov 20, 2008)

You have to understand how CO2 is used by plants...  CO2 is the plants air, as such there must be a certian amount in the air space around the leaves at all times in order for them to respire, just like we need oxygen, plants require carbon dioxide...  And just like humans we breath in specialized ways through specialized organs, you could not just spray water, which contains oxygen, on your arm or face and think that your respitory system can make any use of it... A plant is the same they breathe through pours or stoma located on the underside of the leaves, the stoma only take in gases

Also breathing is not like eating, we don't have much control over breathing, it is basically controlled by our central nervous system, which we have very little control over, the more oxygen the cells require the more we automatically breathe...  The point being that we do not not control our CNS and nor do plants, in order to influence things like this we must stimulate our peripheral nervous system in a way that they stimulate our CNS, so for example you can go jogging to increase your heart rate and oxygen intake... in plants we need to raise temps and increase waterings in order to stimulate CO2 transpiration, even in elevated CO2 environments

So to make a long story short, lol, spraying with carbonated water will benefit no more then plain ole' tap water, and it has nothing to do with CO2 transpiration.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 20, 2008)

BudsBuds said:
			
		

> hmm well being that its like 2 dollars and really easy to apply im gonna try spraying it. ive heard numerous people swearing by it and a few against but why not try it if its nearly no cost?



Because it doesn't work!

I would recommend that you concentrate on the things that are REALLY going to make a difference in your grow.  If you understand plant biology, you will understand why this is a waste of time and money.  Exhaling on your plants probably give them more CO2.  In addition, it is a bad idea to spray the leaves of your plants with anything while the lights are on and plants cannot metabolize CO2 when the lights are off.

Instead, spend the time to dial in your nutes and your watering schedule, get your temps in line, make sure you have adequate ventilation, and learn how your plant grows.  If you just want to throw money away, I will take it.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Nov 20, 2008)

BudsBuds said:
			
		

> hmm well being that its like 2 dollars and really easy to apply im gonna try spraying it. ive heard numerous people swearing by it and a few against but why not try it if its nearly no cost?


 
$2 would buy a jar of molasses, or an aquarium PH tester.  Spend your money on that.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 20, 2008)

I know how it feels, You just want to be doing somthing.

The best thing is leave em be, let em grow.


----------



## BudsBuds (Nov 20, 2008)

alright thanks guys


----------

